# Need help at choosing a PSU



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I am building my first PC. It's a mid-range, budget gaming build. Here are the specs:

MoBo: GIGABYTE MA785GMT-UD2H
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 630
CPU Cooler: ZALMAN CNPS10X PERFORMA
GPU: XFX HD5750 512Mb
RAM: KINGSTON 2x2Gb DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Case: Gladiator 600
HDD: 250Gb Samsung  and 120Gb WD
and a simple CD/DVD burner

The only puzzle piece left is a PSU. Could you guys recommend me something reliable ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## robn (Jul 23, 2010)

Modular cables for tidiness or fixed cabling to make price more reasonable?

Anyway, you'll probably a need 500Watt unit for the spec you list ...though investing in more can be wise for future upgrades. The usual brands to recommend are Corsair, Antec, Seasonic...


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

Cabling doesn't really matter. Could you post a more specific model ?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

Corsair 400cx would suit that system great... you can run a 5850 easily on 500Watts... and a 5750 + your cpu both OCed alot will still have room to spare with the 400cx

It`s one of the most reliable PSU's in the price range and ppower... Reliability wise I'd rank it as high as my HX850


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

I calculated the approximate power consumption of this system. Something around 370W. Would 400cx really be enough? What about this one: Chieftec 600-14CS (4 rails, 18A at 12V). Could its single rail provide enough power for 5750 card?


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 23, 2010)

The Corsair 400cx is a very nice budged PSU but it has only 30A on the 12V rail which isn´t exactly future proof. If in the future a more power hungry GFX is installed most likely a new PSU is needed too.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know chieftec, but I can tell yoyu the 400cx is reliable... It isn't future proof in the sense that you can't get much higher than a 5770 + 1090t (6core) OCed on it, true.

I suggest you stick with Antec, XFX, Corsair and such... quality brands... If you are not sure, check who is the actual manufacturer (ie: many corsairs are Seasonic), and find out if they are good.

But as of right now, Yes the 400cx will handle your system with ease... I know, I built one almost exactly the same (athlon x4 630 OCed, 6 HDDs, 5770 for 2 months), and the 400cx was as silent as it could be, no stress on it at all... a 400cx is actual a ~450W PSU at least

If you think you will upgrade in the future and you want to have room, tell me what you want to do later and we can find out what suits you better  if you want to keep this computer intact and when you upgrade down the road you want a 2nd comp, the 400cx is your PSU


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

No upgrading, but maybe a little OC on CPU. What can you tell about Corsair 450vx ?


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 23, 2010)

Also dont buy a multi-rail PSU unless you are 100% certain that its 12V lines are not connected to the same point on the PSUs printed circuit board - those models would be just ripoff.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

If you are not upgrading, don't waste your money on a 450vx lol, get the 400cx

While I don't find it up to par with the 400cx, it isn't far... Very good quality.

If all you are going to do is OC, then 400CX is much more than enough... P:SU calculators aren't precise, and therefore overcalculate to be sure, plus, the COrsair PSUs are underrated, just to be sure xD


I'm telling you, the 400cx is awesome... and the athlon x4 OCed don't actual use much more power, neither does the 5750.

Hell, you could add another 5750 via molex adapters if you wanted to!


----------



## TIGR (Jul 23, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Corsair 400cx would suit that system great....



Right on, 400CX.



Laurijan said:


> Also dont buy a multi-rail PSU unless you are 100% certain that its 12V lines are not connected to the same point on the PSUs printed circuit board - those models would be just ripoff.



Having multiple 12v rails (as defined by multiple OCP) doesn't make a PSU bad. They have their place (a bit of insurance against a surge on one 12v rail taking out everything on every 12v rail), even if it's easier to set up a system when you only have one 12v rail to deal with. Unfortunately, this is all muddied by the fact that some PSUs that are advertised as having multiple 12v rails, actually don't.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

Just to make sure, it doesn't matter whether the power source is 120V or 220V, right? Because I've been browsing my own country's forums and asking people the same question. They all were telling me to get nothing less that 500W-600W PSU... I'm just confused right now lol


I'm from east Europe btw (Lithuania, if you've ever heard of such...)


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

+1 on the 400cx. I have a few systems powered by the corsair 400cx. One of my systems using it is my i7 860 @ 3.6ghz with a FirePro V3750 GFX. I also just built a i5 750 with that 400cx which I hope to get crunching here soon..hehehe


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 23, 2010)

The 400CX has really an unbeatable price/performance ration. I can have one here in Finland for 50€ so if you don´t want to pay double the price for a PSU to be sure its future proof go for the 400CX.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

If you are not worried about the price and want a beefier psu then get the 650tx. but, You really can't go wrong buying a Corsair power supply. That 400w will out perform all of those cheaper multi rail 600w psu's. 

Where are you calculating your power draw?


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Where are you calculating your power draw?



http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/index.jsp


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

I know it is even more EFFICIENT and basically has a higher QUALITY and RELIABILITY (ie: less ripple) ! 

220V doesn't matter, the amps are all on the specified voltage (12V, 5V, 3.3V)


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

t3h_n00b said:


> http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/index.jsp



Nice. That calculator is based off the eXtreme Power Supply Calculator. Very good calculator! 


@n-ster 
I want your HX850!  hehehe


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

That gives me 270Watts for your config., did you put dual socket by accident?


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

Could someone throw in a good review of the Corsair 400cx please ?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL, ANY review of the 400cx is a good review 

lemme check if jonnyguru has one, jonnyguru.com is one of the best places for psu Reviews...

How did you calculate 370W? I only got 270W with your config


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's the 450VX for you... keep in mind that the 400cx is usually known as better or on par quality and reliability-wise

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=64

And noone is more trusted than Oklahoma Wolf or jonny @ jonnyguru.com for PSU reviews, The top 2 reviewers


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

n-ster said:


> How did you calculate 370W? I only got 270W with your config



Well i just put in the data. Not sure though. Now i tried one more time and got about 300W. 2 HDDs, 1 140mm fan, 2 120mm fans, 1 DVD/CD RW combo, USB mouse and everything else is also correct. I dunno then...


----------



## TIGR (Jul 23, 2010)

400CX reviewed at HardwareSecrets


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

If your system reaches 300W on FULL load AFTER OC, I'd be surprised...

You don't have to doubt so much  but at least you don't blindly follow what I tell you, better to learn yourself


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

Yea, i'm getting what n-ster's getting. I would go with the 400cx like n-ster suggested.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmm.. What about safety? I mean unwanted current drop or rise or any similar issues.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 23, 2010)

t3h_n00b said:


> Hmm.. What about safety? I mean unwanted current drop or rise or any similar issues.



You really wont find any better PSU for that money. From what I have heard its on par with much more expensive PSUs in terms of those issues.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

Corsair 400cx is probably the safest PSU under 300$ USD....


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

+1 Laurijan and n-ster

I've bought 3 of them in the past 4 months and they are solid.

Plus you get a nice Corsair bag


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

I like my HX850 bag better ROFL


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

lol I like my tx750 bag better... but not better than your hx..lol


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Plus you get a nice Corsair bag



Yeah, i noticed that in the review. It totally had me once i saw it lol

One last noobish question: fan goes upwards or downwards (in my case the PSU will be at the bottom)? And whats the difference?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

Wish I had waited and I could have fun with an AX bag  Now I'm stuck with one of the best PSUs and a stupid super soft velvet stylish bag 

I like upwards better than downwards... If you don't have Ventilation holes on the bottom of your case (mine does but I still use upwards) then don't even bother, just use upwards


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

t3h_n00b said:


> Yeah, i noticed that in the review. It totally had me once i saw it lol
> 
> One last noobish question: fan goes upwards or downwards (in my case the PSU will be at the bottom)? And whats the difference?



It's better for the psu cause you are drawing cooler air than what is in your case. Mine at the bottom as well in my CM Storm Scout.



n-ster said:


> Wish I had waited and I could have fun with an AX bag  Now I'm stuck with one of the best PSUs and a stupid super soft velvet stylish bag



Yea I want a AX as well.. hehehe


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

Mines bottom mounted but upwards... why? because bottom = floor = Dust and stuff

upwards = my cool case xD If your temps are really bad inside your case, you could reconsider, but upwards is best IMHO


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

My case has a little bit of space between PSU and bottom AND it has an air filter. Do air filters really work ? lol


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

I think mine does too, but stressing the PSU's fan for something like that is stupid, you are shortening you PSU's life span by making it force more


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

What about the cable from PSU to the power source? Can i use one from my current pc or do I have to buy a corsair cable or sth of that sort?


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 23, 2010)

t3h_n00b said:


> What about the cable from PSU to the power source? Can i use one from my current pc or do I have to buy a corsair cable or sth of that sort?



They are all the same if you got you right and you talk about the power cord to the PSU.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

old one is fine, if you buy in your country, the right cable is probably included anyways

But an old cable is fine


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

Plus the new psu will come with a new cord, but yes they are all the same.

I have a bin full of new cords.. around 40.. hehehe because I just use the old one.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I guess that's about it for now. Can't wait till I get to assemble the pc. Hope it won't die on me lol. Thank you guys so much for your time and patience (my current pc is lagging terribly, so it takes some time to post). You have been very helpful!


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

np, I love helping others anyways... else I'd be 4k posts less than what I have now and less stars too xD


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 23, 2010)

t3h_n00b said:


> Well I guess that's about it for now. Can't wait till I get to assemble the pc. Hope it won't die on me lol. Thank you guys so much for your time and patience (my current pc is lagging terribly, so it takes some time to post). You have been very helpful!



Remember that here at TPU you will get also all info you need if run into a problem assembling the new PC. Welcome BTW!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

NP! TPU is here to help!


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you guys again! Already feel welcomed here. Going to enjoy my stay. Cheers


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

Not to brag about TPU, but it actually changed my life! I want from complete ignorant to problem solver and "the guy to talk to if you have computer problems or want a new computer" and Hundreds of hours wasted on TPU instead of studying xD

I remember my 1st post... So noob I was lol


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 24, 2010)

A lot of Corsair fan's here, nothing wrong with that. I have always used OCZ unit's and never had any trouble....

Welcome to TPu


----------



## n-ster (Jul 24, 2010)

OCZ is my 'low-range' and most people's mid-ranged PSU. While Corsair, XFX, seasonic... is definitively high range


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2010)

I cant comment on OCZ, just Antec Mainly, which never failed on me.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 24, 2010)

n-ster said:


> OCZ is my 'low-range' and most people's mid-ranged



It may very well be YOUR low/mid range choice but i think you should have a look at who their OEM's is/are. Personally i think they are underrated product's....

Just my $0.02 of course


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2010)

m1dg3t said:


> It may very well be YOUR low/mid range choice but i think you should have a look at who their OEM's is/are. Personally i think they are underrated product's....
> 
> Just my $0.02 of course



thats the thing OEM is very random, it could be made by 1 maker then the next, hence why the prices are cheaper and the reliability is not so good, I mean for 1 the OEM parts might be High End FSP/XClio which are junk PSUs.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 24, 2010)

ofc their top end isn't bad, even pretty great, but at the price they sell it at, it is priced like other high end brands...

If you need ~600W, OCZ has killer prices for the quality, but in general they are meh

Antec can be my mid-range, but sometimes my high end, depending on the particular PSU


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 24, 2010)

Like i said i have bought and used OCZ unit's many time's over and even used them in not ideal situation's without failure. When i say not ideal i mean running at peak/max output 24/7....

Corsair has a good product but i think they are over hyped. That's generally what happen's when you have a good product with an even better marketting team behind it 

Again just my $0.02

O/P Just get yourself a Corsair unit, everyone else does


----------



## n-ster (Jul 24, 2010)

Have you ever dealt with customer service from OCZ? guess not.. Now from Corsair? no? 

I would rate OCZ's customer service 40% and Corsair 87%


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 24, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Have you ever dealt with customer service from OCZ? guess not.. Now from Corsair? no?



Actually i have dealt with OCZ CS on several occaision's over the year's regarding trouble's i had with some stick's of RAM (only ever used OCZ for RAM) and they are TOP NOTCH! One of the best from my experience's, plus they are only about 1hr away from where i live so i can go directly to their warehouse if needed....

Plus OCZ has a "hot swap" option for PSU's where they send you the replacement first, IF replacement is needed. 

I have never dealt with Corsair because i have never owned any of their product's.

Please don't assume because it only show's ignorance, i mean this in a GOOD way


----------



## n-ster (Jul 24, 2010)

lol I guess I was 3x unlucky then, because I only got shit from them when helping friends RMA (I built comps for them at no charge)...

Corsair I dealt with once and it was as smooth as butter


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 24, 2010)

Sometime's attitude make's a difference, on both end's. I have dealt with my fair share of dillhole's over the year's, if i find any trouble these day's when getting tech support i simply by-pass that person and go straight to a manager  Always work's out in the end


----------

